# Video of my Blue Lacy Scout baying a wounded buck



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

This is a video of Scout baying a gut shot deer a couple of weeks ago. She tracked the deer for about 300 yards before she found him and bayed him the first time. When we were approaching about 50 yards away he busted out and she chased him another 150 yards and bayed him again. We got up to them and couldn't get a clean shot and he ran one last time. This time Scout had him bayed back up in less than 100 yards. This video starts as we approach them and wait to get a clean shot to finish the deer without hitting my dog.


----------



## Team S.A. Blue (Sep 8, 2004)

Good dog. That buck gave it all he had to the very end.


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

What kind of gun was being shot? I aint too sure what to think about that. Kill the dang deer already. Sorry.


----------



## mbj358 (May 13, 2005)

I would have taken the deer sooner. Hearing the sound of the gun that was fired, evidently it was not big enough to put the deer down as it should have been. I dont mind watching a dog work but the deer should have been put down as soon as possible.


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

I think the dog did a great job. The hunters on the other hand are giving 
PETA more ammo than the deer. I don't know what gun he was using but that is a pure excuse of a hunter! If it was me I would edit or remove that video from the net.


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

Seriously????? That deer was hit with 230 grain .45 acp hollow points in the shoulder. Would you rather take a careless shot and hit the dog? 

Or if we didn't have the dog we would have never found it and the coyotes would have killed it about 8 hours later when it got dark.

I admit that the video is a little harsh, but again without a dog how many wounded deer are left to die that are never found and wasted?


----------



## playin thru (Jul 6, 2009)

I am not sure what to think either....Shoot that deer, the dog done good, the hunters lackluster at best. Maybe it was their first deer and they wanted to get a better look on the hoof?


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

seems like a simple rifle shot to the neck or vitals would do for a follow-up


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Next time shoot the deer with a deer rifle. The deer needed to be put down immediately. The 45 with hollow points is not a good choice to me.


----------



## monark (May 12, 2005)

Didn't finish the video. Agree with most here. Put your video & pistol down. Put the deer down as quickly & humanely as possible. I think you are a grand stander. My 12 year old son knows better.


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

i respect that the dog did its job, but thats pathetic shooting, sounded like a **** bb gun. By the end of the video I felt sorry for the buck, died slow, in severe pain, w a dog barking/growling in his face...thats a crappy way to go for such a nice buck.


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

huntr4life said:


> What kind of gun was being shot? I aint too sure what to think about that. Kill the dang deer already. Sorry.


got to agree...I think my 300 win mag would have put him down quicker...and a noble animal deserves better that a gut shot,then run 3-400 yards then a slow end...


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Since you spent the time and money on a producing a good dog,spend a few dollars on a rifle to take with you in the field. Apperantly that 45 wasnt enuff to get the job done or the shooter sux. Should be your policy that when the deer is found that it's dispatched quick and clean. 

How much room do you need to give the dog in the first place. Position the shooter in a better spot. From your video angle,you could of shot it 10 times over. Nothing like watchin a gut shot animal bayed up while cowboy gets his hog leg out for some target practice.

Sweet job on the workin dog baying the buck tho,I hope you find a few more before the year is over. I know you weren't wanting to hear the negative feedback from all,but come on. It is what it is.


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

Good work by the dog. Carry a bigger gun and shoot the deer in the neck when you find it.


----------



## BF (Jun 7, 2007)

great dog--


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

The dog was great. But 4 shots with a 45 auto in maybe a second ? Oh me I wonder where they hit ? After looking at the video again maybe the first shot hit somewhere. 
Poor deer died a slow painful death probably from the original shot which apparently was way off the mark too...just sayin..

Charlie


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

yep


----------



## Lebber32 (Aug 8, 2010)

I have bow hunted since I have been 10 years old. I have taken my fair share of animals. I have never let an animal stand there and suffer much less so that u could get a video of it to show off your dog. Kill the [email protected]@n deer already. Video was pathetic.


----------



## 2 Boats (Jul 4, 2010)

That's the worst sportsmanship I've seen in awhile.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Yea, I have to agree. I use my .270 each and every time whether first or a second shot. Yes I have to of taken a few 2nd shots over the last 30 years.


----------



## willlof (Oct 15, 2005)

If that was my dog you would shoot when I tell you to .....the hunter just made a bad shot and I would not feel good with him shooting over my dog! I've seen deer shot on TV take longer to go down than that. As for the dog.... did good... but handle.....when you call your dog out it should get out!!!


----------



## snapperslayer (Mar 21, 2010)

Maybe if a good shot was made in the first place, the deer wouldn't have had to suffer. Revere what God has given us for sustenance. Be 110% confident in your gun and your ability to make a good shot and a clean kill. I know mistakes happen, but when they do, don't post a video of it on the internet. Seeing deer suffer due to poor shot placement makes me sick.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

chad said:


> Seriously????? *That deer was hit with 230 grain .45 acp hollow points in the shoulder. Would you rather take a careless shot and hit the dog? [*QUOTE]
> 
> Heal the dog. Shoot the deer.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

when i first watched the vid without reading your post first i was thinking ***! then i read and understood what had happened. as others have stated....i would have used deer rifle to take him out quicker

*edit* guess i should have read thread title a little better.......good dog btw


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

*carry a ranch rifle when tracking a wounded deer, or any wounded animal...*


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

how far away were you when yall shot that deer, This is exactly the reason i quit taking the texas trophy hunters magazine- full of **** like that. who in there right mind would allow that to happen. you people are no better than east texas dog hunters. if you cant hit a deer with a rifle when you are that close, without worrying about your dog then you shouldnt be huntng. thats why the deer was gutshot I guess, that and the hunter took the deer at 300 yards. I dont know how you can live with yourself the way show off that video. I dont blame you tracking the deer down with the dog, but come on, use a real gun, not some bull **** pistol you egotistical maniac. that was the most cruel deer hunting video I have ever witnessed. you should be charged with crime to allow that to happen and another for posting it on the internet and a third for posting it on this site

oh, and where are the proud trophy shots?


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Flat's Hunter said:


> how far away were you when yall shot that deer, This is exactly the reason i quit taking the texas trophy hunters magazine- full of **** like that. who in there right mind would allow that to happen. you people are no better than east texas dog hunters. if you cant hit a deer with a rifle when you are that close, without worrying about your dog then you shouldnt be huntng. thats why the deer was gutshot I guess, that and the hunter took the deer at 300 yards. I dont know how you can live with yourself the way show off that video. I dont blame you tracking the deer down with the dog, but come on, use a real gun, not some bull **** pistol you egotistical maniac. that was the most cruel deer hunting video I have ever witnessed. *you should be charged with crime *to allow that to happen and another for posting it on the internet and a third for posting it on this site
> 
> oh, and where are the proud trophy shots?


You are falling right into the arms of PETA and the others by issuing a statement like that. Go ahead and pile on some more, bud. Internet cowboys are such a hoot!


----------



## southtxhunter (Feb 1, 2005)

Darn good pup.


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

ACbob said:


> You are falling right into the arms of PETA and the others by issuing a statement like that. Go ahead and pile on some more, bud. Internet cowboys are such a hoot!


Crime may be a strong word but watching that video really gets to me. I was taught to respect wildlife and life in general, the word I probably should use is disrespect. I have no issue with with tracking dogs, his seems to be a good one, but dispatching a wounded animal with a pistol, talk about a cowboy


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

what a horrible video and poor display of people with guns (they sure as heck are not hunters) surprised youtube has even allowed that to be posted

Shame


----------



## BALZTOWAL (Aug 29, 2006)

I guess this was not the kind of response you were expecting. 

I'm a bowhunter only and I still can't believe that people can't get a good shot a deer with a rifle/gun.


----------



## southtxhunter (Feb 1, 2005)

Stuff happens, I don't think his intent was to glorify a wounded deer being put down with a pistol. Maybe should have edited out the deer being put down to show off the good work of the pup, but that's how it happened. Not saying it was perfect or right, just didn't seem eggo driven.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Two things. First if that was my dog, I would be doing the shooting so I could do it as quickly and cleanly as possible without endangering the dog. Waiting around for the "hunter" to make the kill shot on the deer unnecessarily prolonged that sequence and made it seem like grandstanding to get more footage of the dog. The dog did a great job by the way. Second, use a rifle to quickly dispatch the deer. Shoot it in the neck or spine to put it down quick with one shot.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Glad you removed the PETA food...errr the video.


----------



## Over the Edge (May 21, 2004)

I think we have a bunch of overly sensitive people showing up. Probably some that have made a bad shot or two themselves and seem to forget. Could the deer have been put down quicker and with a bigger gun, probably yes. But to question how the deer was orginally shot, how the track ensued, making assumptions on people you dont know, etc, is way off base. How do you not know it was a young hunter who initially made the bad first shot? How many of you have shot, wounded, and never recovered a deer because you never invested in a good tracking dog. How many of your children have made a poor shot. The truth is that deer never would have been recovered on most properties. It would have taken a day or two to die. Not just the 2 minutes you saw on video.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Who in the **** do you people think you are judging people like this ... seriously ... ?!?!?

For all you abject idiots. This video (now deleted and should not be) is a great example of why game recovery with a dog SHOULD be legal and is. Would you rather the "gut shot deer" die a long slow painful death in the woods unrecovered at all ... ?!?

All you morons need to take a look in the mirror and take a closer look at what you THINK perfection is. It is NONE of your business what gun was used, what camo the guy wears, how he handled the deer or how he recovered it. There isn't a guy here except "Chad" who knows the circumstances under which this video was taken ... so speculate all you want. Privately.

Chad ... my respect bro, well done. If I need a dog ... I'll give you a call.

People, these are game animals ... they are wild ... they are unpredictable, and it isn't worth shooting your own dog on accident to take a chancy shot at a wounded deer. No matter how quick you think the deer should have been put down, he was still ethically killed faster than he would have been left out in the woods. No matter "how much better you think you are ... ". Period.

Furthermore, if you haven't "ever made a bad shot on a deer" ... all your telling me is you either haven't been hunting for very long, or you haven't killed very many.

Christ ...


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

_Last edited by Chuck; Yesterday at 11:09 PM. Reason: disgusting and cruel...sportsmen do not let an animal suffer _

_Who in the hell is Chuck? _


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Bucksnort said:


> _Last edited by Chuck; Yesterday at 11:09 PM. Reason: disgusting and cruel...sportsmen do not let an animal suffer _
> 
> _Who in the hell is Chuck? _


I was wondering the same. I mean, why don't we just remove the entire forum as "disgusting and cruel". This entire web-site is "PETA food". Here's the real kicker ... posts like this are ok ... ? http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=316889


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

.45s are for shooting people, paper and watermelons, not deer.

respect your quarry enough to dispatch it quickly.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

speckle-catcher said:


> .45s are for shooting people, paper and watermelons, not deer.
> 
> respect your quarry enough to dispatch it quickly.


I would agree with that, but ... unfortunatley sometimes bad things happen to good hunters.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

well the video link was removed and I couldn't find it on YouTube, but starting out with a 45 (if that's what he did) is irresponsible.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Perhaps ... maybe his gun jammed, or maybe he was guiding the hunt and wasn't carrying a rifle, or maybe they just thought that wouldn't happen.

Bottom line, the guy made a successful attempt to recover a deer and he's being chastised for it. It is not "our" responsibility to judge him.


----------



## MissingSTexas (Oct 3, 2007)

You guys are seriously sad. Dude has a really good dog, and is very proud of how she works. 

Someone made a shot that didn't take the deer right away, we've all been there when that happens. This dog is a pet, some people have pets that they consider part of their families. He simply waited until he had a clean shot with his .45 (for those of you that may not understand that's a larger caliber than most traditional deer rifles) and you can't tell from the audio on a home video camera what is happening. I say good job Chad in training a very valuable dog to have around, and AWESOME job Scout!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> It is not "our" responsibility to judge him.


????This is the internet by the way, lots of judging going on, including your statements judging those that criticize. Seriously, when you watched the video did you not feel that the shot could have been taken quicker and that the deer could have been dispatched quicker with a rifle? I thoroughly enjoyed watching the dog work, that is what he does. But I didn't enjoy watching the deer stand there waiting on them to shoot it. I agree, we don't know the circumstances under which all of this took place, but responsible people take responsible actions. They did by tracking with the dog and baying the deer quickly, but, IMO, they did not once they got to it. The jackwad that initially shot the deer 2' back and low oughta have his arse whipped.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

I'm not going to bash the guy but I wouldn't hunt with him either. We video a lot of our hunts and lets just say some of the shots even though humane are best left to be watched in the trophy room.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

X2.... man the fisherman/ttmb/trolls sure have been lurking TO MUCH around the hunting board as of late... *HMMM I wonder if fish with a huge gaff hole in his ace flopping around on the bottom of the boat until he dies feels any pain or suffering???? Jack Wagons*



Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Who in the **** do you people think you are judging people like this ... seriously ... ?!?!?
> 
> For all you abject idiots. This video (now deleted and should not be) is a great example of why game recovery with a dog SHOULD be legal and is. Would you rather the "gut shot deer" die a long slow painful death in the woods unrecovered at all ... ?!?
> 
> ...


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

can someone give a link to the vid.......I would like to watch and make a statement.......or if I cant Ill make one anyway

If someone tracks a wounded deer and puts them out of their misery....whats the prob with what he did it with.......the deer is suffering.......do you think he made it suffer more???? WTH........

So how do I get to see this vid....youtube maybe?


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Rack Ranch said:


> X2.... man the fisherman/ttmb/trolls sure have been lurking TO MUCH around the hunting board as of late... *HMMM I wonder if fish with a huge gaff hole in his ace flopping around on the bottom of the boat until he dies feels any pain or suffering???? Jack Wagons*


 LOL, I guess they brought their own moderator with them too. They'll leave after deer season.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

HydraSport ... yeah, sure ... of course, but again ... you can't make that call from your keyboard.

There is a great deal of stress, emotion, and adrenaline in any deer kill and if there isn't, then you (used rhetorically) shouldn't hunt. It takes a bigger man to control himself and track a wounded deer and finish the job than it does to call him a poor sportsman from home.

I mean NO personal insult when I say this:
If you've never made a poor shot on a deer; you've either not hunted for very long or you haven't killed many deer.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

I made a bad shot on a doe a few yrs back....Neck shot.....tracked her for a couple of hrs and an about a mile in length.....lots of blood to track......finally found her and she was still alive......shot her point blank between the eyes with a 22 mag w/35gr Hornady BTs.....she jumped up like a kangaroo and ran off never to be seen again.......long story short we looked for hrs......had we had a dog like the one that yall are talkin about we could have gotten another chance to dispatch this animal instead of it running to suffer more

does this make me a bad hunter....???????......I do know one thing I learned from my mistake and now carry a larger side arm......45.......

We kill deer, hogs, cats, *****, etc etc..........the way it happens matters not......if we jumped out of trees and beat the chit out of a deer with a hammer is still a kill......thats why we are at the top of the food chain .....or at least in Texas
Most of the folks on here bashing this hunter are probably hunters also......so take a look in the mirror next time you "harvest" a animal......dead is dead...guess what you did it......did the animal suffer????

Im sure it did......who gives a rats hinny.....if the good Lord did not want us to eat them he would have made us Veggies and not made them taste so good....

carry on


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

troutslayer said:


> Im sure it did......who gives a rats hinny.....if the good Lord did not want us to eat them he would have made us Veggies and not made them taste so good....
> 
> carry on


I'm tryin to keep up...what's a "rats hinny"?


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> HydraSport ... yeah, sure ... of course, but again ... you can't make that call from your keyboard.
> 
> There is a great deal of stress, emotion, and adrenaline in any deer kill and if there isn't, then you (used rhetorically) shouldn't hunt. It takes a bigger man to control himself and track a wounded deer and finish the job than it does to call him a poor sportsman from home.
> 
> ...


Ya know, I don't really have an issue with Chad and his dog, other than the minor issue that he should have shot the deer instead of trying to get the "hunter" into position to not kill his dog. And it seemed to me (solely my opinion) like he was delaying the shot somewhat to get good footage, other than that, no problems. 
I'm not sure what you are driving at with the "from home" and "poor shot" comments, but just so you know, I have been down the road a mile or two hunting and in over 30 years of hunting WT and over 25 years of West Texas mule deer, I have NEVER gut shot a deer. I have let some deer walk when the shot was not good, maybe that is what this guy should have done. So I hope that clears up my experience level, competence with a rifle and understanding of hunting. Read post #33, that was my original comment. No bashing, just my observation.


----------



## rsumrall (Jul 2, 2010)

Good job Chad, on recovering the deer. At least the deer didn't lay there and suffer for another day. I think this thread produced a lot closet PETA members.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

troutslayer said:


> We kill deer, hogs, cats, *****, etc etc..........the way it happens matters not......if we jumped out of trees and beat the chit out of a deer with a hammer is still a kill......thats why we are at the top of the food chain .....or at least in Texas
> Most of the folks on here bashing this hunter are probably hunters also......so take a look in the mirror next time you "harvest" a animal......dead is dead...guess what you did it......did the animal suffer????
> 
> Im sure it did......who gives a rats hinny.....if the good Lord did not want us to eat them he would have made us Veggies and not made them taste so good....
> ...


That is the same bullcorn excuse lots of people throw out there. Dead may be dead, but are you ever proud that you have a deer running around with its intestines trailing? No animal deserves to sit there and suffer slowly bleeding out. *Poor shots and freak events happen*, but when you find that animal, it should be dispatched as cleanly and quickly as possible. Have some respect for our wildlife.


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

OK, OK, OK, I'm going to stop working for a minute and make a comment:

First of all I want to thank everyone for the numerous moronic comments that has turned this into my very fist ever "Epic" thread on 2cool.

I also want to thank the few supporters who "get it".

Fortunately I'm not as sensitive as all you haters out there or you just might have hurt my feelings...lmao!

The poor wounded and torchered deer was shot with a bow. If you bow hunt and have never wounded a deer then just keep shooting them because you will. I wasn't the one that shot the deer but I can attest to the shooting and hunting skills of the guy who shot it. And to the guy who said he aught to have his *** whipped... just how big a fella are ya?

Without a dog a gut shot deer especially with a bow is more often than not lost to die a really slow death. This deer was shot at 07:20, and it was a couple of hours later before I could get to the scene with my dog. This deer would have most likely survived until night time when the coyotes finished him off. How do you think that video would look? He probably wouldn't have suffered a bit (insert rolling eyes here)

And to the bone heads that suggested that we should have made the shot quicker: I was running the camera and my brother who is an excellent marksman with all types of weapons was doing the shooting. That dog not only works but is a part of the family. She sleeps inside at night and my wife and kids love her. My wife has even told me that if I let something happen to the dog while she is working that it is going to be my ***. We waited until we knew we could take a shot without hitting the dog. Trust me there are deer dogs that accidently get shot every year and I don't want that to happen to me.

A .45 is not big enough? Really???? Pretty large caliber if you ask me. I admit that as this event was unfolding I truly wished we could have killed it quicker, but in the greater scheme of things I don't think a couple of extra minutes really mattered considering the alternative. Before the think tank of 2cool has suggested a rifle I had already had that thought, but you need one with iron sights. A scoped rifle is just going to increase the odds of hitting the dog because it takes out your peripheral vision. I am thinking of getting a lever action .30 -.30 with open sights for this kind of event in the future.

We run a large ranching and hunting operation and we take over 100 deer a year and the majority are shot with a bow so naturally there are going to be wounded deer. This is why a couple of years ago I decided to get a tracking dog in the first place. I was tired of spending so many hours looking for wounded deer, and I was tired of loosing them. Scout is an incredible asset. She is already to the point where I do not think we will ever loose another deer that is mortally wounded. 

Honestly the only reason I posted this is because most people who don't get out of the city much have never scene a deer dog work. This is my first one, she is 22 months old and doing very well. I am proud of my dog and the fact that we found, dispatched, and recovered another wounded deer that would have most likely not been recovered, at least not that fast. If you had to track that deer without a dog it would have taken hours, and then what would you do when it jumped? do you think you can out run it like a dog can though thick South Texas brush? That deer was dead and on the ground within 15 minutes of Scout's paws hitting the dirt.

Carry on...


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

aggiemulletboy said:


> That is the same bullcorn excuse lots of people throw out there. Dead may be dead, but are you ever proud that you have a deer running around with its intestines trailing? No animal deserves to sit there and suffer slowly bleeding out. *Poor shots and freak events happen*, but when you find that animal, it should be dispatched as cleanly and quickly as possible. Have some respect for our wildlife.


*fart* ... go "Google" some scientific names for us, we haven't been blessed with how smart you are in at least a week.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

chad said:


> And to the guy who said he aught to have his *** whipped... just how big a fella are ya?
> /QUOTE]
> 
> That would be me and I'm big enough to own up to what I say. I didn't know it was a bow shot, sorta explains the 2' back and low shot. That would be a POOR rifle shot and thus my comment.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> *fart* ... go "Google" some scientific names for us, we haven't been blessed with how smart you are in at least a week.


Aw that's cute :wink: And who needs google? I invented the internet.


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

chad said:


> OK, OK, OK, I'm going to stop working for a minute and make a comment:
> 
> First of all I want to thank everyone for the numerous moronic comments that has turned this into my very fist ever "Epic" thread on 2cool.
> 
> ...


I say good job. I for one think they made the best out of a bad situation. I didn't get to see the video before it was deleted, but can imagine. I would never put the safety of my dog above a few minutes of life for the deer. I recently was on a trip with a customer and we had use a tracking dog to help recover a shot deer. It took less than 30 minutes and the owner of the dog used a pistol also. He would not allow anybody else to take the shot but himself for the safety of his dog.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Maybe I'm just crazy (and I did not get to see the video), but I have hunted for 34 of my 42 years and just don't see the need for sidearms or dogs in the field (unless you have given the deer 30 min - one hour then want to track with a dog). However, I can understand that alot of deer are lost to misplaced shots with a bow, so maybe the dog is warranted (but I was always taught to give the animal 30 minutes then track it (let it die). I don't see a need for a .22 or a .45 pistol in the field. My personal opinion is all the guys packing a pistol along with their bows or rifles are trying to be John Wayne or Dirty Harry. I can kinda see carrying one for hogs, but again, 34 years of deer hunting and I personally have never encountered a hog wanting to get me...Pistols are useless on whitetail for the most part. Let the dog bay the deer, call him off, then place a shot with a RIFLE (rifled barrel gun) and start gutting! No offense Chad, just personally think that folks shouldn't push a deer - let it lay down and die...


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

Chad,

I want to apologize for my rather brash statement made. I fully understand the need for the service of your dog and the I has acting out of emotion of watching the video. I have seen some real bull **** happen with people and tracking dogs, and feel people take the situation much to lightly, and that was where the anger comes from. I do not know this situation so I apologize for my generalized statements made. Thank you for removing the video. IF you were to remove the end part of shooting the deer it be an good video. I know it does not mean much to anybody but me, but my opinion that kind of kill shot needs to be reserved for personal viewing only. you must admit that it is graphic and you should feel pain, it is only human, but does not change that fact of what has to happen, and every one who hunts will one day, if not already have to experience having to dispatch a wounded animal. I realize you are proud of your dog and I compliment you on that, I am sorry I took it the wrong way, but that is a very powerful image.
Again please accept my sincere apology,

Scott


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I'm sorry I missed out on this earlier, but, I had Chad send me the video so I could see for myself what all the Hub-ub was about. For what it's worth, here's my opinion.....

I have absolutely NO problems with how the situation was handled. The dog worked flawlessly and the handler did what he had to do to insure the safety of his dog before making a killing shot. I know it seems like a long time, but, you have to realistically consider the alternative...a wounded or dead dog or even worse a long miserable death for the deer most likely by predators. Neither of those options do i consider and acceptable alternative.

As far as the follow up shots being made with a .45, I don't really have a problem with that either. And as far as accuracy, the shooter is trying to get off multiple rounds while the dog is clear. For those of you questioning the the use of a .45 to dispatch the deer, how would you have felt if this had taken place during early bow season where the use of any gun would have been illegal? In that case, the follow up shot would have had to have been made with a bow.

All I'm trying to say is, do not judge when you don't have the "whole" story. I know I have personally found myself in WAY worse situations. And i consider myself a very ethical hunter. It feels terrible, but, the fact is we are not all perfect all the time.

With all that said, about the only problem I had with the video (and I told Chad this) is, I did not see much valuable or educational in the last 30 seconds of the deer expiring. Yes that is reality. I just don't think it necessarily needed to be shown. I think as hunters we can all make the leap that the deer died. 

Other than that, I think it was nothing more than a realistic video of a quality dog successfully tracking and baying a wounded deer so that it could be recovered rather than left for the scavengers.

Give Scout a pat on the head for me.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

sure wish I could have seen the video. Chad any chance you can send that to me in a pm? I love watching working dogs and have a real place in my heart for blue Lacys


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

thanks Chad. Well done to Scout. and I agree with paleriders comments. but I truly enjoyed watching Scout work.


----------



## Greg E (Sep 20, 2008)

Nice job on recovering the deer. I didn't get to see the video, but was told it was textbook. It's nice to see someone spend the time, energy, and money to train a good recovery dog.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

TXPalerider said:


> All I'm trying to say is, do not judge when you don't have the "whole" story. I know I have personally found myself in WAY worse situations. And i consider myself a very ethical hunter. It feels terrible, but, the fact is we are not all perfect all the time.


Very true. Now that the whole story is out, it isn't as bad as it seemed. Still don't agree with all of it, but that is opinion. Unfortunately, on the internet you gotta be clear about everything up front because people can only see what has been posted. If there is no accompanying story to explain things like the video, then inferences get made.


----------



## JRATexas (May 1, 2007)

Chad can you send it to me as well on a pm... thinking of either training my lab to track or getting a tracking dog. Want to see what a good tracking dog looks like!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

on youtube - search for "scout thanksgiving edited"

I still think it's a disrespectful manner to dispatch a wounded animal and was drug out too long.

If you want to call me a PETA supporter for wanting to end an animal's suffering in the quickest means possible, that's fine with me.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

if you feel all sensitive for a deer, quit hunting and go bake cookies

sometimes things don't go right, sometimes things should never be shown to others, etc., etc... but in the end.. it's killing


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> on youtube - search for "scout thanksgiving edited"
> 
> I still think it's a disrespectful manner to dispatch a wounded animal and was drug out too long.
> 
> If you want to call me a PETA supporter for wanting to end an animal's suffering in the quickest means possible, that's fine with me.


Shawn, it may be your opinion that the deer could have been dispatched quicker and you have a right to your opinion. I'll just say the deer had been wounded and suffering for hours already. Upon locating and baying the deer, Chad is doing nothing more than trying to keep is dog safe before taking a shot. Without the dog there to find a bay the deer, the whole situation might have drug out for several more hours. As it was, within minutes of the the deer being bayed he was dead. heck, the whole video is less than 2 minutes long. Which scenario would you prefer??

Also, the graphic reality of the situation may not be pretty....Lord knows I hate to see any animal suffer at all. But, there was NOTHING disrespectful about how that situation was handled. In fact, I would argue that the fact that Chad has gone through all the time and expense required to own a seasoned tracking dog shows the ultimate respect for the animals he hunts.

That's my take.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I sure hope after it was over,... that you cut that deers head off and taped it to the top of your toolbox for the ride home.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> I sure hope after it was over,... that you cut that deers head off and taped it to the top of your toolbox for the ride home.


awright, none of that - comments like that are restricted to here:
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=3186358#post3186358


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

I saw the post when it came out but did not post. But now you have people commenting on the video that did not see it so here is what I think. Regardless if you agree or disagree with the way Chad handled it, the video in itself looked bad. You have a lot of hunters that did not like it and some that came to the defense. If it was one or two that said it was bad you can call troll but to many saw as unethical.

So now if you show that video to people who are not hunters but have no problem with people hunting, I think it would changes a lot of them to people against hunting.

The people who think hunting should be outlawed would take that video and proudly display it as their evidence. And no they would not care about the other side of the story.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

agree jdusek... as mentioned earlier, some things are better left at the camp..


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

TXPalerider said:


> Shawn, it may be your opinion that the deer could have been dispatched quicker and you have a right to your opinion. I'll just say the deer had been wounded and suffering for hours already. Upon locating and baying the deer, Chad is doing nothing more than trying to keep is dog safe before taking a shot. Without the dog there to find a bay the deer, the whole situation might have drug out for several more hours. As it was, within minutes of the the deer being bayed he was dead. heck, the whole video is less than 2 minutes long. Which scenario would you prefer??
> 
> Also, the graphic reality of the situation may not be pretty....Lord knows I hate to see any animal suffer at all. But, there was NOTHING disrespectful about how that situation was handled. In fact, I would argue that the fact that Chad has gone through all the time and expense required to own a seasoned tracking dog shows the ultimate respect for the animals he hunts.
> 
> That's my take.


You know ... I absolutley can not believe that no one considered that fact that in filming the perspective of the shooter is ofter very different than the perspective of the camera. The dog could have easily been in the line of fire.

Too many people watching versus and believing it on this board.


----------



## willlof (Oct 15, 2005)

chad said:


> OK, OK, OK, I'm going to stop working for a minute and make a comment:
> 
> First of all I want to thank everyone for the numerous moronic comments that has turned this into my very fist ever "Epic" thread on 2cool.
> 
> ...


 Chad :cheers:


----------



## JRATexas (May 1, 2007)

Wow that is awesome... i shot too high last year with my bow and wounded a buck and never found him... i felt terrible and never want to feel that way again... Sure would be nice to have a dog like that.... however, is there any way you can train them to bay and then have signal to back off? that would be ideal in that situation... i agree with not wanting to hit the dog... anything can happen when shooting a 45 at anything over 9 ft away... even for a skilled marksman mistakes are made... i feel that everything was done the right way... at least your buck didnt travel miles wounded and eaten alive by coyotes like my deer last year. 

for those who dont bow hunt you dont know what its like... i carry my pistol just in case of lion, hogs, or aggressive javs... if i am tracking a wounded deer in south texas you are not normally going to get a clean shot over 15 yards!!! the only reason that buck was in a position to be taken with a rifle was bc of that dog...

Maybe you werent prepared firearm wise and that would be my only criticism... You definately need a open sight 30/30 for the job.... 

Some of you people are the reason i am scared to post any of the cool pics and videos i have. it takes big "ones" to post anything on here with you internet pirhanas!

Sorry for their reactions Chad... i hope you wont stop posting bc of this... i have enjoyed your past posts...


-my 2 cents


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

I gut shot a doe that was never recovered when I was a teenager and was heartbroken... I haven't shot half that distance since and would have given anything to have a dog at the time that could have located the deer. So, kuddos to Chad and Scout in that regard. That said, go ahead and mark me down as another PETA hunter because IMO showing respect for the deer would not have included filming and wasting a bunch of meat by firing a pistol 4x's into the shoulder.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

jc said:


> I gut shot a doe that was never recovered when I was a teenager and was heartbroken... I haven't shot half that distance since and would have given anything to have a dog at the time that could have located the deer. So, kuddos to Chad and Scout in that regard. That said, go ahead and mark me down as another PETA hunter because IMO showing respect for the deer would not have included filming and wasting a bunch of meat by firing a pistol 4x's into the shoulder.


if you want to respect it, then why shoot it in the first place, Jon. kisssm

how bout respecting those finger mullet you hook threw the tail or head, still alive and you chunk it out past the breakers on PINS....they have feelings to you know! :goldfish:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

jc, were you abandoned in the wild as a baby and raised by a gay liberal deer family?


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

I feel famous!!!


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

I am still suprised at some of the reactions. To me it was just another day on the ranch, time to go get another one.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

80 posts so far.... maybe you'll make the book


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

[email protected] this thread has been rode like some of the women I've been with.. First off I think if you've never have had to use dogs then you've got your right to opinion but shouldn't give advice on it...Fair enough, but I've used dogs many times with hunters on my ranch and with all the safety of dogs/hunter when doing this.. One instance last year the deer was shot low and dogs took off on it after about 3 hrs... Moral of the story dog almost died getting struck in neck by the buck and after that happened the buck was least of our worries... yeah we finished buck off but we tried everything to keep that dogs jugular closed off... it lived and I saw it 3 weeks later on another call for another one of my hunters....


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> jc, were you abandoned in the wild as a baby and raised by a gay liberal deer family?


LOL...now that was funny! :cheers:


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

jc said:


> ............... That said, go ahead and mark me down as another PETA hunter because IMO showing respect for the deer would not have included filming and wasting a bunch of meat by firing a pistol 4x's into the shoulder.


I've got you down.

Look, at the point that you have a situation that requires a dog, wasting meat is not really a consideration that is high on the priority list. :headknock

The video may have been longer than it needed to be, but, there ABSOLUTELY NOTHING that took place on that video that was disrespectful, unethical or out of the norm for the circumstances. The fact is **** happens. You do you best to avoid it, but it does. And when it does, you try to the best of your ability to clean up the mess.


----------



## kevina1 (Apr 29, 2010)

I only saw the edited version.....
It probably looks way more drawn out on you tube than in real time. a few extra minutes staring at your computer screen can seem like an eternity, while a few extra minutes in the field is just that, a few extra minutes. Bottom line is that there was no extra malice or cruelty intended for the deer.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

TXPalerider said:


> Look, at the point that you have a situation that requires a dog, wasting meat is not really a consideration that is high on the priority list. :headknock


I'll respectfully disagree. 4 shots to the shoulder just as easily could have been 4 shots to the vitals... but thats just me and I love to eat them


----------



## yer_corks_under (Mar 23, 2007)

Greenie sent!


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

jc said:


> I'll respectfully disagree. 4 shots to the shoulder just as easily could have been 4 shots to the vitals... but thats just me and I love to eat them


This is the best one yet!!!!! Someone send this boy to deer anatomy 101. Last I checked the lungs and heart sit between the shoulders.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

chad said:


> This is the best one yet!!!!! Someone send this boy to deer anatomy 101. Last I checked the lungs and heart sit between the shoulders.


Dude ... come on ... everyone knows the vitals sit in a magical ballon well away from any edible parts of the deer.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

sorry but I shoot them behind the shoulder because I like to eat them. done with this. 

good dog, congrats and I hope he finds a lot more in the future


----------



## h.f.d.firedog (Dec 29, 2008)

You ain't much ou a hunter --- Are you?????


----------



## Greg E (Sep 20, 2008)

I'm guessing that a ranch that harvest 100 deer a year can live without a couple of toughass shoulders. I finally saw the video. Great dog work and a good recovery. Kudos to Scout. Kumbaya to the haters.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

h.f.d.firedog said:


> You ain't much ou a hunter --- Are you?????


guess not, lol... like I said I just like to eat them


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

I read to page 5, but the link to video was already gone:

But I have guided hunters as well as fishermen and I have had to do my fair share of follow-up shots to help hunters out. The last time I used an AK-47 with a 10 shot mag full of hollow point ammo. The deer was not bay'd so I was jumping it and had to shoot it again on the run. Of all the game animals I had to do a follow-up shot on that one was one of the easiest in a very bad situation because of the type of gun I used...just a thought I thought I throw out there. 

If you have a tracking dog I assume you are guiding or work with a guiding operation. I think about using something along this line for your follow-up shots. You'll get a few funny looks when it comes out of the case, but I killed several deer and bunches of hogs with the 7.62X39 in both the AR platform and the AK. The caliber dispatches deer size game very well.

I say job well done! The deer didn't have to lay there while the coyotes ate the hind quarters off it while it was still alive...and they will too. They won't waste the energy to kill it before they start to dine on it! I can tell from most posts on this thread your dog did good! Good for you! Keep up the good work!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Captn C said:


> I read to page 5, but the link to video was already gone:


looka at a posta numma 69...


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

jc said:


> sorry but I shoot them behind the shoulder because I like to eat them. done with this.
> 
> good dog, congrats and I hope he finds a lot more in the future


JC,
If you shoot em behind the shoulder with em quartering away thats ok but if they are quartering to you you'll get into the tum tum. Corn will be everywhere including in the nice brisk breeze. Keep shootin em you'll eat.

Here's Mine...Where's Yours??

Biggie:biggrin:


----------



## MissingSTexas (Oct 3, 2007)

I wanna be # 100!


----------



## MissingSTexas (Oct 3, 2007)

BOOM!


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

MissingSTexas said:


> BOOM!


Ha ha ha ha ha ha ... if you had waited for 1 minute and 4 seconds before pulling the trigger, "they" would have called you unethical ...


----------



## MissingSTexas (Oct 3, 2007)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Ha ha ha ha ha ha ... if you had waited for 1 minute and 4 seconds before pulling the trigger, "they" would have called you unethical ...


I'm crying over here... Is www.2funny.com already registered?:bounce:


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Congrats to you Chad and your dog on a job well done.


----------



## fillet (Dec 2, 2010)

Way to follow up and get your animal but you still need to carry a 50bmg so the deer will die quicker. I personally dont need a dog because I have been hunting for 400 years and killed 500,000,000,000 deer and never made a bad shot. But Im just good like that----------------------long pause sorry I had to pat myself on the back anyways maybe one day you will be as good as me until then keep up the good work with the dog.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

I think it's kind of strange how folks treat animals differently based on tradition and size. Fish, we throw them in an igloo or pull the live well drain and let them suffocate. Even when we CPR we don't bat an eye at seeing them flap around unable to breath. Birds, we think nothing of sending a dog to chase a crippled bird for several minutes and every responsible hunter I know will not allow a shot to be fired while the dog is working. Dog grabs a very alive bird, clamps on tight, and carries it back to us, often taking his sweet time while parading with a trophy. Then we grab the bird and either wring it's neck or hold the bird firmly to suffocate it if it's suitable for mounting. Squirrels, I was taught to stomp the head or whack them against a tree when I was 8, same for rabbits. But could you imagine someone stomping a deer's head, or trying to suffocate it? And what's the real difference? It's bigger, and it isn't the traditional method of dispatch. That's pretty much it.

When my son shot his first deer at 7 years old, he hit it through the spine. She fell over, but had her head up just looking around. This was 20 yards from us. My first thought was to be worried that it would upset him. But, he had been around so many duck hunts and crippled birds that he didn't bat an eye. I think he was wondering how we were going to ring her neck. A follow up shot later she bled out and died in front of us. He didn't have any preconceived notions that deer die any different than squirrels, ducks, fish, etc.

Sometimes it doesn't happen pretty. And sometimes you have tense situations where you've all been running hard and trying to catch up and you need to take a half a minute to let your heartrate calm down so you can make a good decision. In that situation it is better to take your time and err on the side of safety than to rush a follow up shot. It ain't pretty, but it does happen. It just is what it is. Fact of life kind of thing.


----------



## first light (Aug 30, 2010)

*mo-ron!!!! chad, your one of those guys that have lots of money and call yourself a sportsman!!!! i bet you think your a fisherman too!!!!!! why use a dog????? real hunters dont need dogs. i bet yourr the guy that hiers a guide and calls your self a fisherman or hunter. let me guess?? you live in houston???? I lol more and more each day at all the "wana bes on this sight" i challange you and all like you to a tournament!!!!!!! "you think you know, but you dont know" what a mo-ron!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## first light (Aug 30, 2010)

let me guess?? you hunting in a high fence too?????? You guys dont have a clue. its amazing what money does to people. Karmas a *****


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

first light said:


> *mo-ron!!!! chad, your one of those guys that have lots of money and call yourself a sportsman!!!! i bet you think your a fisherman too!!!!!! why use a dog????? real hunters dont need dogs. i bet yourr the guy that hiers a guide and calls your self a fisherman or hunter. let me guess?? you live in houston???? I lol more and more each day at all the "wana bes on this sight" i challange you and all like you to a tournament!!!!!!! "you think you know, but you dont know" what a mo-ron!!!!!!!!!!!!! *





first light said:


> let me guess?? you hunting in a high fence too?????? You guys dont have a clue. its amazing what money does to people. Karmas a *****


Who's sacrificial anode is this? :rotfl:


----------



## BF (Jun 7, 2007)

first light said:


> *mo-ron!!!! chad, your one of those guys that have lots of money and call yourself a sportsman!!!! i bet you think your a fisherman too!!!!!! why use a dog????? real hunters dont need dogs. i bet yourr the guy that hiers a guide and calls your self a fisherman or hunter. let me guess?? you live in houston???? I lol more and more each day at all the "wana bes on this sight" i challange you and all like you to a tournament!!!!!!! "you think you know, but you dont know" what a mo-ron!!!!!!!!!!!!! *[/QUOT
> 
> man you sure got this totally wrong---


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Annnnd another one on the "Ignore" list.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

I hope I get the chance to wing a duck or goose this weekend so I can watch my dog work,I'll be sure to video it. I'll then throw it in the blind still alive,maybe break its neck when i get back to the truck after the hunt a few hours later. HAHA


----------



## BF (Jun 7, 2007)

this really has gotten out of hand---sure alot of people trashing Chad and they don't even know him----for people to start bashing him based on some stupid video; which i saw; you people are the real dumb -ss here---just my opion


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

sea sick said:


> I hope I get the chance to wing a duck or goose this weekend so I can watch my dog work,I'll be sure to video it. I'll then throw it in the blind still alive,maybe break its neck when i get back to the truck after the hunt a few hours later. HAHA


COOL! I really want to see that video!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Harbormaster said:


> Who's sacrificial anode is this? :rotfl:


Mine


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Only saw the edited version and can't really comment one way or another. The .45 should certainly have done it at that range, and as for the safety of the dog, it was certainly well in the clear long before the shots were taken. It seemed like horrible shooting. All in all, though the deer was recovered, presumably thanks to the good dog work, and although it seemed to be a rather drawn out affair perhaps there were reasons for that. 

I really hope the guys filming didn't delay the execution of the animal in order to showcase the dog. Not saying they did but if so, shame on'em. 

I guess I come from a perspective of bird hunting, like Capn. Seems the animal could have been dispatched a lot more efficiently, but stuff happens. Ducks and geese get shot out of the air, grabbed after a chase by a dog, and carried back to a guy who wrings their neck. 

Good for the OP for training the dog and getting the deer.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I'm trying to figure out how the Hunting Board became the PETA wannabe board? I did a search on Google using PETA wannabe board for the search but this URL didn't show up so I'm at a loss.

There are a lot of stupid comments on this thread and some of you owe Chad an apology but I doubt that those of you who do are man enough to do so.Tpool your comment has to be one of the most moronic ones that I've read this year.

A wounded deer usually winds up a lost deer and coyote food before daylight. 

As long as there are shots taken at deer with a rifle, bow or handgun there will be wounded deer, bank on it.

I would have shot the buck with the .45 much sooner than was done in the video but that's what I would have done and I wasn't there.

Other than that and the fact that the video could have ended much sooner it showed a really good dog finding a wounded buck in some pretty rough country. 

Kudos to the dog.

TH


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Trouthunter said:


> I'm trying to figure out how the Hunting Board became the PETA wannabe board? I did a search on Google using PETA wannabe board for the search but this URL didn't show up so I'm at a loss.
> 
> There are a lot of stupid comments on this thread and some of you owe Chad an apology but I doubt that those of you who do are man enough to do so.Tpool your comment has to be one of the most moronic ones that I've read this year.
> 
> ...


Thats the only thing wrong with that flick. Probably the main gripe from most of the replys.

As far as a bad shot,it happends. You can't hate on a hunter who doesn't put it in the wheel house every time. Thats shooting/hunting. I'm sure the shooter didn't say "man,I'm gunna gut shoot this buck." Probably never would of found the buck with out the aid of a dog.

Just like duck hunters with dogs,alot more birds are brought to hand that would have been lost without a dog. Good sportsmanship on your part Chad. Plus,it's fun to watch a dog work in the field.


----------



## fiftypesos (Aug 2, 2009)

I saw the video right after it was posted. I did not comment and probably still should not. All I can say is after hunting for forty years in the continental US, I was ashamed of what I saw in that video.

The shooter should have walked up to the deer and put it down with the 45. The video looks all the world like everything was taking place for the dogs and the owners benefit. 

I did not say this before. However, I am saying it now because Mr. Chad came back on here and enlightened all everyone was a moron that thought badly of his antics. And only the few that agree with him and his shenanigans have any brains.

Only a billy would do such a thing.


----------



## YoungGun1 (Jan 8, 2009)

To me, using a dog to track a deer is fine. My only question is why not kneel down and take the final shot with a rifle?? It seems that a rifle would have done a better job that cranking out three rounds with a .45. 

Let me ask you one more question...

When you shoot a deer any other day...do you spray three rounds before you see if the first one did its job? Why rapid fire with a .45?

Just curious...


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

This is pathetic, if you are a deer hunter then you know **** like this sometimes happens. Dispatching the deer no matter how long it took is better than letting it get eaten alive.

Whats next???? Let me guess hunting hogs with dogs is unethical too now right?? Im not sure if its just jealosy or boredom but this is really getting bad around here....

Chad, good job on tracking a deer that would have otherwise never been found and eaten alive


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

YoungGun1 said:


> To me, using a dog to track a deer is fine. My only question is why not kneel down and take the final shot with a rifle?? It seems that a rifle would have done a better job that cranking out three rounds with a .45.
> 
> Let me ask you one more question...
> 
> ...


I haven't really posted an opinion yet either but my gosh any of you so called super Monday morning hunters ever track a deer through the brush. Especially a live one through S.Texas Brush? Try carrying a rifle through some of that **** while following a dog. No freaking way. Chad, awesome job, Awesome video and humane kill! You are the true hunter here. Some of these post are so ridiculous and ludicrous I'm starting to get tired of reading them.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

x2 well said


Bucksnort said:


> I haven't really posted an opinion yet either but my gosh any of you so called super Monday morning hunters ever track a deer through the brush. Especially a live one through S.Texas Brush? Try carrying a rifle through some of that **** while following a dog. No freaking way. Chad, awesome job, Awesome video and humane kill! You are the true hunter here. Some of these post are so ridiculous and ludicrous I'm starting to get tired of reading them.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Chad, great job on the recovery!!

13 pages is about all I can take.


----------

